# FAA Birdstrike Data



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 25, 2009)

When I worked for the Navy I read a report of a plane hitting a snake at around 5,000 feet.

Airplane 'bird strike' list released


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 25, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> When I worked for the Navy I read a report of a plane hitting a snake at around 5,000 feet.
> Airplane 'bird strike' list released


Waterspout? Tornado? Reptiles crawling around in landing gear bays? Flying snakes!


----------

